# 3G Tablets



## techno_adi (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,
Please consider me novice when I ask the following question - 


Will a Tablet with 3G feature mean that I can make calls like a normal phone does? (I know for the fact that it will enable video calling in 3G enabled phones)

Please help me answer that query.

Also, I am interested in knowing Tablet options that support SIM (normal calling functionality). I know of one which is due to launch i.e Ubislate 7 aka Akash 2

Thanks


----------



## red dragon (Dec 31, 2011)

Ubislate will not allow you to make calls.
AFAIK only the first 7 inch galaxy tab can be used for making and receiving calls(both video and normal voice calls)


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Aakash 2 will be launched in January. But if you check their website pre bookings are so high that if you book one now you will only get delivery on March. But yet its pretty good value for money.


----------



## techno_adi (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you guys, but my question about 3G technology still remains, can anyone please help me understand that..


----------



## red dragon (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you reframe your question?


----------



## techno_adi (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, considering I do not know much about 3g and its working..

What I am trying to ask is - If I buy a Tablet which has 3G features, then can I be sure that I will be able to make normal phone call (like we do from Mobile phones aka voice calls)?

Basically I want to understand any conditions that I'll need to check when buying a 3g enabled tablet?

I hope this helps.

Please help me understand


----------



## red dragon (Dec 31, 2011)

Then the answer is NO.
Only the first gen galaxy tab can be used to make voice and video calls over 3g.
Other 3g tablets do not have this functionality.
You can use voip services though.
Why dont you buy a 3g enabled phone with a secondary camera for video calls over 3g?


----------



## techno_adi (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks!

Actually I am interested in other way round.

I do have a phone with 3g

And what I am looking for now is a Tablet with WiFI+3g of course and also which is voice calls enabled.

Any good suggestions on products currently available in market?


----------

